# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ✓ تست درک مطلب عربی مطابق نظام جدید ✓

## mahdi_artur

_این فایل ها مربوط میشن به تست های درک مطلب عربی که به صورت جامع کتاب به کتاب آورده شده 
این فایل ها آپدیت هستن و مطابق نظام جدید کنکور 1400 به بعد
حدود 500 تست درک مطلب
دانلود:
_



پیشنهادم اینه:
اولا 
_قبل از سوار شدن روی بحث لغات و قواعد نیاید سراغ درک مطلب چه قبل از کنکور و برای مطالعه و یادگیری این بخش و چه سر جلسه کنکور و وقتی در حال زدن درس عربی هستین_
ثانیا
_هرچقدر هم که این بخش تمرینی باشه بالاخره یکسری قلق هایی داره ! پس در حد 30 دقیقه هم که شده سعی کنید فیلم واعظی (یا هر دبیر دیگه ای حالا) که توضیح میده روش حل سوالات درک مطلب رو نگاه کنید و سعی کنید خوب بفهمید که روش برخورد دبیر با سوالات این بخش چه جوریه و بعد این کار ها رو خودتون تمرینش کنید!_
ثالثا
در مورد سطح سختی سوالات و این که از آسون بریم به سخت و ... به نظرم زیاد درگیر این موضوع نباشید که یه درک مطلب سنگین بود یا نه ! 
چرا ؟ 
به دو دلیل: 
*اولا* 
درک مطلبی که سر جلسه کنکور قراره پاسخ بدین در هر صورت آخر کاره ! _چه سخت باشه و چه آسون_ شما حق پاسخ دادن به سوالات متن رو ندارید و باید در هر صورت بزارید _آخر کار_ برگردید متن رو پاسخ بدین
*ثانیا*
 کی میگه همیشه متنی که طولانی تره سنگین تر و سخت تر هم هست؟ اتفاقا داشتیم که متنی طولانی بوده ولی موضوع متن خیلی روون و ساده بوده و سوالاتش هم سنگین نبوده و از طرفی متنی هم داشتیم کوتاه ولی با سوالات مبهم و موضوعیت چالشی ، 
پس شما باید در هر صورت بتونید مهارت حل هر مدل متنی رو پیدا کنید 
و حتی به نظرم مخلوط بزنین متن ها تون رو تا هم با متن های سخت روبرو بشید و هم ساده.
ضمنا داخل حل هر درک مطلب
اولا 
زیاد وسواس به خرج ندین که حتما باید خط به خط متنو ترجمه کنم، 
ثانیا 
حتما نیم نگاهی به سوالات داشته باشید (قبل از خوندن متن) 
و گزینه ها رو دقیق بررسی شون کنید.

----------


## mahdi_artur

master.97@

----------


## Nine

مرسی داکتر

----------


## mahdi_artur

Up

----------


## shadi1380

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

*Up*

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## Negin_M27

UP

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------

